# BLCK FRIDAY 2019 - Savings all weekend



## Richio (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/11/19)

Simple and great!
Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Richio (26/11/19)

*THIS ONES FOR THE DIY GUYS, @ BLCK WE’VE GOT YOU COVERED THIS BLCK FRIDAY

500ML’s OF VEGETABLE GLYCERINE FOR ONLY R2!!! (Online Exclusive & One per Customer)

CONCERNTRATES FROM AS LOW AS R5
*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Richio (27/11/19)




----------



## GerrieP (28/11/19)

Hi @Richio.
Red pill sold out. Any chance you are busy unpacking stock....


----------



## Richio (28/11/19)

GerrieP said:


> Hi @Richio.
> Red pill sold out. Any chance you are busy unpacking stock....


Hi Gerrie
I have added a few to site & we should receive more stock tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (28/11/19)

​


----------



## GerrieP (28/11/19)

Order placed. Ready for checkout @ midnight. Thank buddy


----------



## Hooked (28/11/19)

@Richio

I wonder if you haven't made a mistake with the date on your website? 

Your homepage says it start Friday 29th midnight. Shouldn't that be Thursday 28th midnight?


----------



## Richio (28/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Richio
> 
> I wonder if you haven't made a mistake with the date on your website?
> 
> ...



Hi @Hooked

Sales starts at Midnight


----------



## Hooked (29/11/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> Sales starts at Midnight



Yes, but midnight of the 29th (as your ad says) is at the *end* of Black Friday, not *on* Black Friday. Just wondering ... maybe that's what you intend ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

